# Sanctuary Princess Cruises



## Provo (Apr 14, 2010)

Notice one of the runners hehe I had to remove an entire chair top blocking the portion at the bottom there are other distractions in the image but I've played with it too long
not looking for perfection here

Original Image


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 14, 2010)

You like doing HDR, eh?

I have to admit, I really liked your sunset shot because of the fact that it didn't look like a cartoon. This, however, looks like any other HDR. Too cartoony for my taste, with wicked halo effects going on.  

I like the shot other than the HDR effect though, aside from the person walking behind the tent.


----------



## Provo (Apr 14, 2010)

Josh220 said:


> You like doing HDR, eh?
> 
> I have to admit, I really liked your sunset shot because of the fact that it didn't look like a cartoon. This, however, looks like any other HDR. Too cartoony for my taste, with wicked halo effects going on.
> 
> I like the shot other than the HDR effect though, aside from the person walking behind the tent.


 
I am actually trying to find where the halo's you are referring to do you mean the dark shadows being casted under the chairs?
And yes I like processing kills time but my eyes are hurting now been on this pc for over 5hrs straight moving my data over to my caviar 2 terabyte raid drives.

Anyway glad you like the other sunset shot and thanks but for now goodnight im beat. going to bed


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 14, 2010)

Provo said:


> Josh220 said:
> 
> 
> > You like doing HDR, eh?
> ...



Maybe that was a poor choice of words... It's just how sharp the edges of everything look to me. I am not sure how to describe it. 

It's not the "halo" effect that you get from over-saturation if that's how I made it sound. 

Too hard to explain, just forget that part


----------



## reznap (Apr 14, 2010)

Really brought that tree to life

If anything I might try a little less saturation but this is pretty eye catching and I think it came out good.

My only real gripe is with your clone stamping... but you said you weren't looking for perfection so it's probably a matter of motivation and not skill.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 14, 2010)

I think your effort here is very good. Between the original and the HDR I much prefer the HDR. Sure it doesnt look real. If the original shot is the real one, who the hell wants real?


----------

